# 2013 sentra cranks,no start. New pump



## jmead212 (2 mo ago)

I can hear the pump running. I have fuel at the rail. Haven't tested pressure but it's a new pump. It'll start every time with starting fluid but acts like it's getting no fuel at all otherwise. If the ecm isn't sending the signal to the injectors, would there still be spark? As I said, it starts fine on starter fluid. Any suggestions??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jmead212 said:


> I can hear the pump running. I have fuel at the rail. Haven't tested pressure but it's a new pump. It'll start every time with starting fluid but acts like it's getting no fuel at all otherwise. If the ecm isn't sending the signal to the injectors, would there still be spark? As I said, it starts fine on starter fluid. Any suggestions??


If the ecm isn't sending the signal to the injectors, there still could be spark, however you will not be able to start your vehicle. The position sensor on the camshaft starts to have problems and weaken, which in turn weakens the transmission signal to the car?s computer. As a result, the signal eventually becomes so weak that the car will not start since there will be no spark from the ignition to start it. In the end, the ECM switches off fuel and spark delivery, and your engine will not start because of a weak data signal.


----------



## jmead212 (2 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> If the ecm isn't sending the signal to the injectors, there still could be spark, however you will not be able to start your vehicle. The position sensor on the camshaft starts to have problems and weaken, which in turn weakens the transmission signal to the car?s computer. As a result, the signal eventually becomes so weak that the car will not start since there will be no spark from the ignition to start it. In the end, the ECM switches off fuel and spark delivery, and your engine will not start because of a weak data signal.


Thanks. Appreciate the information but I already changed the camshaft position sensor and it had no effect. It has strong spark. Starts immediately with supplemental fuel


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You said the injectors were clicking, which means they _are_ getting signal. So if the pump is running, all that's left is an empty tank or an obstruction in the lines or pump. Take the fuel line loose at the rail and see if you get fuel, then put a pressure test on it.


----------



## jmead212 (2 mo ago)

I tested the injectors at the battery while I had them out for inspection.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Then check for power on one side of the injectors with the key on, and if it's present, put a Noid Light on one of them to see if the ECM is firing. If it isn't present, check fuse #52 on the IPDM. If that has power with the key on then you have a wiring issue.


----------

